# UnCharted 2:Amongst Thieves is Finally Here!!



## spaceseed

The Game is finally coming out on October 13th. I hear there are Pre-Screenings for the game around the country the following week. Any word?


----------



## Cayal

Renaming this - Uncharted 2: Without Peer


----------



## spaceseed

Harsh dude. I was just wonderinf  if any1 was going to the screening. You a fan of the game at all?


----------



## Connavar

I played the first game last month, i knew about it before but didn't know it was so much fun.  Great gameplay,fun characters,great environments.  The platform gaming was awesome like Prince of Persia:Sands of Time.

I'm looking forward to this absolutly !!


----------



## Cayal

spaceseed said:


> Harsh dude. I was just wonderinf  if any1 was going to the screening. You a fan of the game at all?



I love the game and am so excited I actually had a dream about it.

My without peer comment is meant to mean about how much it will stand out above anything else so far.


----------



## spaceseed

Cayal said:


> I love the game and am so excited I actually had a dream about it.
> 
> My without peer comment is meant to mean about how much it will stand out above anything else so far.



My bad. I mistook it to mean something else. But yeah, the game is going to be awesome. I am so excited for the Cinema screening tomorrow too. Cant wait for that!!!

Are you planning to attend any of them?


----------



## Cayal

I wish. I don't live in the USA though.


----------



## spaceseed

Cayal said:


> I wish. I don't live in the USA though.



Oh, boo. Well you can check out info on last nights screening and I will get you more info about tonights after I come back. Its just a bit more to go. One of my friends got a copy of the game and I got to play a little earlier. The graphics are mind boggling; the score, the characters, the transition between gameplay and narrative is seamless. The single player is so so sick!
Ok, I am too excited!
Will keep you posted


----------



## Cayal

spaceseed said:


> Oh, boo. Well you can check out info on last nights screening and I will get you more info about tonights after I come back. Its just a bit more to go. One of my friends got a copy of the game and I got to play a little earlier. The graphics are mind boggling; the score, the characters, the transition between gameplay and narrative is seamless. The single player is so so sick!
> Ok, I am too excited!
> Will keep you posted



Just don't spoil the game for me. I am going in spoiler free.


----------



## McMurphy

I have been playing the demo version of the game, which allows for online multiplayer mode...it is great!  Let me know if any of you pick it (and the full version to be released) up so we can swap PSNs.


----------



## Cayal

I am definitely getting the full version. Day 1.


----------



## spaceseed

Cayal said:


> Just don't spoil the game for me. I am going in spoiler free.



Haha... The game is so bad ass that even if I did give away some of the spoilers, it wouldnt spoil the game.
Trust me!!!
The graphics and the sound score are off the charts; the gameplay is engaging and the story build up is fantastic. The transition between game and scene is also extremely well done. 
Brace yourself for this one!!!


----------



## Cayal

Officially pre-ordered. Next week cannot come fast enough.

Even comes with a nice Uncharted 2 Satchel bag, haha.


----------



## spaceseed

Cayal said:


> Officially pre-ordered. Next week cannot come fast enough.
> 
> Even comes with a nice Uncharted 2 Satchel bag, haha.



Awesome. Just 4 more days!!! A satchel bag, WooHoo **sarcastically**. A t-shirt would have been nicer!


----------



## Cayal

spaceseed said:


> Awesome. Just 4 more days!!! A satchel bag, WooHoo **sarcastically**. A t-shirt would have been nicer!









It's not so bad. I might even use the bag if I can remove the Uncharted 2 part of it.
GAME had the bag and it was $89
EB Games had 2 multiplayer skins and you can use the payback perk straight away $99
JB Hi Fi had the Gold multiplayer guns $99

I just went with GAME because it is cheaper and I was there at the time. But man I cannot wait.


----------



## spaceseed

Cayal said:


> It's not so bad. I might even use the bag if I can remove the Uncharted 2 part of it.
> GAME had the bag and it was $89
> EB Games had 2 multiplayer skins and you can use the payback perk straight away $99
> JB Hi Fi had the Gold multiplayer guns $99
> 
> I just went with GAME because it is cheaper and I was there at the time. But man I cannot wait.



Ummm... I take back the sarcasm. That bag actually looks kinda nice. Ummm yeah, I think I may want it !


----------



## McMurphy

I have the full version reserved as well.  My PSN is McMurphy78 if anyone is willing to add me for that game.


----------



## Cayal

McMurphy said:


> I have the full version reserved as well.  My PSN is McMurphy78 if anyone is willing to add me for that game.



What? How?

You might be my mortal enemy right now. 

oops misread, I thought you said you had it. Not reserved. haha. We good.


----------



## spaceseed

Cayal said:


> What? How?
> 
> You might be my mortal enemy right now.
> 
> oops misread, I thought you said you had it. Not reserved. haha. We good.



Easy there... Just the weekend to get through now!!! Yeah Yeah!!


----------



## Cayal

The wait is killing me. 4 more days.


----------



## Cayal

2 more days....I hope they break release date.


----------



## Lenny

My copy has just arrived!  It may not break the release date for the rest of the world, but it's broken it for Europe (which, in a strange twist, is the last territory to get it!).

I've got a practical session from 2:15 to 4:15, but after that I don't need to be back on campus until 9am tomorrow.


----------



## Cayal

Got it. Finished it. Love it. Truly Amazing.


----------



## Lucien21

Finished it at the weekend.

Fecking brilliant.


----------



## Tansy

Need to get back into this, got stuck awhile ago and not gone back to it since


----------



## Cayal

Tansy said:


> Need to get back into this, got stuck awhile ago and not gone back to it since





I don't know you (admittedly) but until you finish that game I shall keep not knowing you


----------



## Tansy

I  had to finish Dragon Age first lol


----------



## Cayal

Then I still don't know you


----------



## Tansy

Who are you again


----------



## Cayal

You'll find out when you finish Uncharted 2.


----------

